# Comment mettre à jour Xcode



## temet (11 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question toute bête : comment mettre Xcode à jour (3.0 > 3.1)?

une recherche sur google nous donne plein d'infos sur les version 2.x, le site de developpeurs d'apple ne semble pas aborder la question, alors je m'adresse à vous.

Peut-on sans risque utiliser les mêmes manip' que pour passer de 2.2 à 2.4 ?
Y-at-il une option cachée dans Xcode lui-même (bien cachée alors)?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## ntx (11 Octobre 2008)

Les mises à jour de Xcode sont uniquement accessibles par l'ADC (inscription gratuite obligatoire) et Apple ne fournit que des versions complètes, tu as donc près de 1 Go à télécharger.


----------



## temet (12 Octobre 2008)

merci, je précise la question : comment on met Xcode à jour (choisissez une réponse)?

1 - Il y a une fonction mettre à jour quelque part dans les menus ou les préférences.
2 - On supprime le vieux Xcode et on installe le nouveau.
3 - On installe le nouveau qui viens écraser l'ancien.
4 - Autre (préciser).

C'est laquelle des 4 ?


----------



## cirdan (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Tu télécharges la version FULL de Xcode de l'ADC et tu l'installes.
L'installateur va détecter ton ancienne version et la mettra à jour.


----------



## temet (14 Octobre 2008)

ok merci


----------

